# B14 Stock Alignment specs ?



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I have a stock 1997 Sentra, and have inside front tire wear.
Does someone have the stock alignment specs please.
std tires and wheels, 43,000 miles
No known damage.
I have read the previous threads and cant find the information I need.
It looks toe out about 1/8 inch with my toe in / out bar.

Thanks Ian !!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Settings.*

You want zero toe in the front and zero camber if your concerned with tire wear. If you want more performance you can get away with 1 degree of negative camber and it's not too bad on the tires, as long as th etoe is set to zero.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I already set it to 1/8 toe in as I didnt want the new tires to crap out. Will back it back to 0 toe in. Camber is positive, didnt work out in degrees but its signifiant.
Assume I will need strut tower plates to adjust camber.

Thanks Ian.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*OHH*

How is the camber positive? Is the suspension stock? Anyway you can gain some adjustment by enlarging one of the mounting bolt holes on the strut. A good shop should be able to get it within factory specs. 

FWIW positive camber would mean that the top of the tire would be further out than the bottom. 

Improper tire inflation can cause serious tire wear, weather they are over or under inflated.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks for your input. 
Yes you are right, the camber is negative.
Still have not measured the camber. Will do that and let you know the angle i mesure, only have a square, so rely on the concreate being flat.

Ian.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Camber is about 1.2 degrees negative on both sides.
Is this correct ?
Thanks Ian.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*SPec.*

That is within factory spec. So if your tires are still wearing quickly I would have the toe checked by a good shop.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks.
I already found it was toe-ed out.
So I think its ok.
Thanks Ian.


----------

